
Why I work remotely (hint: it has nothing to do with productivity) - bemmu
https://m.signalvnoise.com/why-i-work-remotely-hint-it-has-nothing-to-do-with-productivity-34ace30f74fc#.3l423m8ny
======
epalmer
While I don't have the ability to work remotely I do have some time to spend
with my kids. Nine years ago I left a bank compliance job that sucked every
last bit of energy and time out of me to go work at a University in IT. At the
time my kids were 8 and 13. Most weeks I work a reasonable number of hours and
have some flexibility in time off, time shifting and other ways to take care
of them. My oldest is 23 now but still lives at home. I am so grateful she
does and we do lots together. My youngest will turn 18 in two weeks and will
go away to college next year. I spend every effort I can to be with her this
last year. The time goes fast. Don't let it slip away.

Oh my kids tell me that I was a total grump when I worked at the bank. I was
so tired all the time I was short tempered.

Give your kids a hug and spend time with them.

